# Tehrans Mutant Rat Invasion



## Book of Jeremiah

Giant Mutant Rats have decended upon Iran, Locusts invading Egypt, things are not looking too good for the children of Islam.  Think maybe they need to leave Israel and the rest of the World alone?  Sounds like a message from G-d to me!!  - Jeremiah 

Tehran Rats: Iran Reportedly Battles Giant 'Mutant' Rodents With Snipers (PHOTO) 
 Iran, Animals In The News, Giant Rats Iran, Giant Rats Tehran, Iran Giant Rats, Iran Mutant Rats, Iran News, Iran Rat Photo, Iran Rats, Iranian Rats, Mutant Rats, Mutant Rats In Iran, Mutant Rats Iran, Mutant Rats Tehran, Tehran Giant Rats, Tehran Mutant Rats, Tehran Rat Photo, Tehran Rats, Tehran Rats Snipers, Weird News 


Too bad Iran can't Photoshop its way out of this problem.


Although Tehran has had a decades-long struggle with rats, its rodent problem seems to have grown to epic proportions as of late. Giant rats that have been flushed out of their nests by melting snow are the focus of a renewed extermination effort in the Iranian capital, according to several reports. 

Some of the rodents reportedly weigh as much as 11 pounds.








BIBLICAL: 30 Million Locusts Descend On Egypt - Newser | Headline News Summaries, World News, and Breaking News


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

I will bless those who bless thee and curse those who curse thee.  

- G-d


----------



## Sunni Man

*New York's horrific rat problem damaging tourism*

(Reuters) - Absolutely no one likes a rat, a city official said on Tuesday, demanding $1.5 million be restored to the budget to be help control what he called Manhattan's horrific rat problem.
Seeing vermin running amok on city streets and in subway tunnels is a turn-off for tourists, said Manhattan Borough president Scott Stringer.

"They don't want to come here and share their vacation with a New York City rat," Stringer told Reuters.

Demanding rat control money be restored to the city Health Department budget, Stringer said the cuts forced the layoff of 57 Pest Control workers. The result has been a 1.5 percent rise in complaints over last year and damage to New York's appeal as a tourist destination, he said.

It's also a public safety issue, he said.

"I find this to be unacceptable because rodents are very dangerous to children and the quality of life of the city," Stringer said.

He said the cut "makes no sense" as the city's pest control program was collecting around $6 million in fines each year from building owners for pest-related health violations.

"Why would you make cuts to a program that actually makes money for the city?" Stringer said.

Unless the cuts are restored and the pest control force fortified, the rat control problem is only going to get worse, he said.

New York's horrific rat problem damaging tourism: official | Reuters


----------



## toastman

New York has always had rat problems. One time I saw one next to the subway that was the size of a kitten !


----------



## High_Gravity

Those rats are the size of infants in New York.


----------



## Roudy

Jeremiah said:


> Giant Mutant Rats have decended upon Iran, Locusts invading Egypt, things are not looking too good for the children of Islam.  Think maybe they need to leave Israel and the rest of the World alone?  Sounds like a message from G-d to me!!  - Jeremiah
> 
> Tehran Rats: Iran Reportedly Battles Giant 'Mutant' Rodents With Snipers (PHOTO)
> Iran, Animals In The News, Giant Rats Iran, Giant Rats Tehran, Iran Giant Rats, Iran Mutant Rats, Iran News, Iran Rat Photo, Iran Rats, Iranian Rats, Mutant Rats, Mutant Rats In Iran, Mutant Rats Iran, Mutant Rats Tehran, Tehran Giant Rats, Tehran Mutant Rats, Tehran Rat Photo, Tehran Rats, Tehran Rats Snipers, Weird News
> 
> 
> Too bad Iran can't Photoshop its way out of this problem.
> 
> 
> Although Tehran has had a decades-long struggle with rats, its rodent problem seems to have grown to epic proportions as of late. Giant rats that have been flushed out of their nests by melting snow are the focus of a renewed extermination effort in the Iranian capital, according to several reports.
> 
> Some of the rodents reportedly weigh as much as 11 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIBLICAL: 30 Million Locusts Descend On Egypt - Newser | Headline News Summaries, World News, and Breaking News


Jos went back to Iran for a visit?!


----------



## Sunni Man

*Rats on the Rise in U.S. Cities*

All across urban America, rats are scurrying in larger numbers and gnawing at the nerves of city dwellers, prompting federal disease specialists to seek new solutions.

Health experts say the problem can be traced to a decision two decades ago to reduce federal funding for rodent control, and more recently to ever-tightening city government budgets.

"The resurgence of the problem in recent years is connected to cities having to make hard choices about what their priorities are," said Jerry Hershovitz of the federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, or CDC, in Atlanta.

Rats are more than a nuisance. During the 14th century, they helped spread the bubonic plague through Europe. And more recently they have been known to carry diseases such as typhus or leptospirosis, a potentially serious bacterial illness.

In Boston, complaints are up by 40 percent. Chicago rat sightings increased from 22,431 in July 2000 to 33,134 last month. And New York exterminations and rat inspections grew by about 19,600 between July 1999 and June 2001.

All the sun and surf doesn't help in the West, where a different breed of rat thrives on the warmth. "We have our own problems with these little critters," lamented Arturo Aguirre of the Los Angeles County Department of Health Services.

Washington, D.C., officials have stepped up their efforts, baiting 2,000 premises, inspecting nearly 5,000 homes and issuing new rat-proof garbage cans. They even created a Bureau of Community Hygiene to address the critter crisis.

New York City held a Rat Summit last November at which pest-control experts met with city officials to devise solutions. The city also set up a rat-control task force last July.

Rats on the Rise in U.S. Cities - ABC News


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> *Rats on the Rise in U.S. Cities*
> 
> All across urban America, rats are scurrying in larger numbers and gnawing at the nerves of city dwellers, prompting federal disease specialists to seek new solutions.
> 
> Health experts say the problem can be traced to a decision two decades ago to reduce federal funding for rodent control, and more recently to ever-tightening city government budgets.
> 
> "The resurgence of the problem in recent years is connected to cities having to make hard choices about what their priorities are," said Jerry Hershovitz of the federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, or CDC, in Atlanta.
> 
> "As a result, urban rat control in many communities is approached in a complaint-oriented basis, and that will not solve the problem," he said.
> 
> Not Just a Nuisance
> 
> Rats are more than a nuisance. During the 14th century, they helped spread the bubonic plague through Europe. And more recently they have been known to carry diseases such as typhus or leptospirosis, a potentially serious bacterial illness.
> 
> "A mouse in your house or a rat  they could potentially kill you," said Robert Corrigan, a Richmond, Ind., rodent specialist. "We are competing on this earth with rats."
> 
> There's little doubt about the public's concern.
> 
> In Boston, complaints are up by 40 percent. Chicago rat sightings increased from 22,431 in July 2000 to 33,134 last month. And New York exterminations and rat inspections grew by about 19,600 between July 1999 and June 2001.
> 
> All the sun and surf doesn't help in the West, where a different breed of rat thrives on the warmth. "We have our own problems with these little critters," lamented Arturo Aguirre of the Los Angeles County Department of Health Services.
> 
> Recognizing the infestations is easy; finding solutions is a bit more challenging.
> 
> Washington, D.C., officials have stepped up their efforts, baiting 2,000 premises, inspecting nearly 5,000 homes and issuing new rat-proof garbage cans. They even created a Bureau of Community Hygiene to address the critter crisis.
> 
> New York City held a Rat Summit last November at which pest-control experts met with city officials to devise solutions. The city also set up a rat-control task force last July.
> 
> Rats on the Rise in U.S. Cities - ABC News



Sunni I heard this is because the cities can't get permission to use the necessary poisons to kill them?


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Jeremiah said:


> Giant Mutant Rats have decended upon Iran, Locusts invading Egypt, *things are not looking too good for the children of Islam.  Think maybe they need to leave Israel and the rest of the World alone?  Sounds like a message from G-d to me!!  - Jeremiah *
> 
> Tehran Rats: Iran Reportedly Battles Giant 'Mutant' Rodents With Snipers (PHOTO)
> Iran, Animals In The News, Giant Rats Iran, Giant Rats Tehran, Iran Giant Rats, Iran Mutant Rats, Iran News, Iran Rat Photo, Iran Rats, Iranian Rats, Mutant Rats, Mutant Rats In Iran, Mutant Rats Iran, Mutant Rats Tehran, Tehran Giant Rats, Tehran Mutant Rats, Tehran Rat Photo, Tehran Rats, Tehran Rats Snipers, Weird News
> 
> 
> Too bad Iran can't Photoshop its way out of this problem.
> 
> 
> Although Tehran has had a decades-long struggle with rats, its rodent problem seems to have grown to epic proportions as of late. Giant rats that have been flushed out of their nests by melting snow are the focus of a renewed extermination effort in the Iranian capital, according to several reports.
> 
> Some of the rodents reportedly weigh as much as 11 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIBLICAL: 30 Million Locusts Descend On Egypt - Newser | Headline News Summaries, World News, and Breaking News





You can't be serious....


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Jeremiah said:


> I bless those who bless thee and curse those who curse thee.
> 
> - G-d



You're a Muslim hating nutcase.....


----------



## skye

Good.

I hope  Revolutionary  Tehran   send a mutant rat to space next time..... instead of a poor monkey!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

BecauseIKnow said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bless those who bless thee and curse those who curse thee.
> 
> - G-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a Muslim hating nutcase.....
Click to expand...


I don't hate Muslims.  I pray for them they will wake up and realize their hatred is not of G-d and that they their teachers have lied to them.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

BecauseIKnow said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giant Mutant Rats have decended upon Iran, Locusts invading Egypt, *things are not looking too good for the children of Islam.  Think maybe they need to leave Israel and the rest of the World alone?  Sounds like a message from G-d to me!!  - Jeremiah *
> 
> Tehran Rats: Iran Reportedly Battles Giant 'Mutant' Rodents With Snipers (PHOTO)
> Iran, Animals In The News, Giant Rats Iran, Giant Rats Tehran, Iran Giant Rats, Iran Mutant Rats, Iran News, Iran Rat Photo, Iran Rats, Iranian Rats, Mutant Rats, Mutant Rats In Iran, Mutant Rats Iran, Mutant Rats Tehran, Tehran Giant Rats, Tehran Mutant Rats, Tehran Rat Photo, Tehran Rats, Tehran Rats Snipers, Weird News
> 
> 
> Too bad Iran can't Photoshop its way out of this problem.
> 
> 
> Although Tehran has had a decades-long struggle with rats, its rodent problem seems to have grown to epic proportions as of late. Giant rats that have been flushed out of their nests by melting snow are the focus of a renewed extermination effort in the Iranian capital, according to several reports.
> 
> Some of the rodents reportedly weigh as much as 11 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIBLICAL: 30 Million Locusts Descend On Egypt - Newser | Headline News Summaries, World News, and Breaking News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be serious....
Click to expand...


There is a plague of locusts devouring Egyptian crops. What part of that don't you believe? It has hit Cairo hard and other places throughout Egypt.  It is the 8 th plague of Pharoah. Don't you people ever learn?   LEAVE THE JEWS ALONE.  - Jeremiah


----------



## Lipush

Locust, rats.... I think nature's trying to say something to us all.

We're abusing it much.

I saw in this movie, don't remember which, about someone saying, "we abuse nature so bad, but then, like hypocrites, we announce on an "earth day" to make ourselves believe we actually give a damn about our planet. one day earth is going to declair war on us all and finish us off, and then the EARTH will have a "human day" in which it will remember destroying the cruel man who tried to destroy it first".

Weird movie. But true important lesson.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Jeremiah said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bless those who bless thee and curse those who curse thee.
> 
> - G-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a Muslim hating nutcase.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't hate Muslims.  I pray for them they will wake up and realize their hatred is not of G-d and that they their teachers have lied to them.
Click to expand...


We don't need your prayers you uneducated pseudo Christian maniac.....


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Jeremiah said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giant Mutant Rats have decended upon Iran, Locusts invading Egypt, *things are not looking too good for the children of Islam.  Think maybe they need to leave Israel and the rest of the World alone?  Sounds like a message from G-d to me!!  - Jeremiah *
> 
> Tehran Rats: Iran Reportedly Battles Giant 'Mutant' Rodents With Snipers (PHOTO)
> Iran, Animals In The News, Giant Rats Iran, Giant Rats Tehran, Iran Giant Rats, Iran Mutant Rats, Iran News, Iran Rat Photo, Iran Rats, Iranian Rats, Mutant Rats, Mutant Rats In Iran, Mutant Rats Iran, Mutant Rats Tehran, Tehran Giant Rats, Tehran Mutant Rats, Tehran Rat Photo, Tehran Rats, Tehran Rats Snipers, Weird News
> 
> 
> Too bad Iran can't Photoshop its way out of this problem.
> 
> 
> Although Tehran has had a decades-long struggle with rats, its rodent problem seems to have grown to epic proportions as of late. Giant rats that have been flushed out of their nests by melting snow are the focus of a renewed extermination effort in the Iranian capital, according to several reports.
> 
> Some of the rodents reportedly weigh as much as 11 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIBLICAL: 30 Million Locusts Descend On Egypt - Newser | Headline News Summaries, World News, and Breaking News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be serious....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a plague of locusts devouring Egyptian crops. What part of that don't you believe? It has hit Cairo hard and other places throughout Egypt.  It is the 8 th plague of Pharoah. Don't you people ever learn?   LEAVE THE JEWS ALONE.  - Jeremiah
Click to expand...


You see this is the problem with religious people nowadays. I am very devout and religious. But I'm also not an idiot. Nature is nature. It makes us look really stupid when you abuse it and a twist for your political ideology. Egyptian authorities said they caused minimal damage. Rarely any. So you need to keep your weird conspiracies to yourself. Even if you believe it's about Israel, it's not because they won't leave the Jews alone. Whatever that means you paranoid pseudo Christian.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

You are blind, Bik.  Face it.  Leave Islam and start reading the bible - keep reading until you are saved - best advice I can give you.  - Jeremiah


----------



## BecauseIKnow

ROFLMAO. Why aren't you busy telling the Jews, Buddhists, Atheists and Agnostics to come to God? Why is it only the Muslims? Yeah I'm sure you care about everyone else. Nice try Muslim Hater. And what a great way to get me reading the Bible. Ha Ha Ha! You're so amusing. PS, I've read Arabic bible and I respect christians, that being said Islam is going from the first two Revelations to the last one. Reading a Bible isn't meant to change my views or my religion. I'm happy with my religion and I saw many inconsistencies in the Bible. 

That being said, you continue to demonstrate how unreal you are.


----------



## Sunni Man

Jeremiah said:


> You are blind, Bik.  Face it.  Leave Islam and start reading the bible - keep reading until you are saved - best advice I can give you.  - Jeremiah


Jeremiah, I am formally extending you an invitation to take Muhammad as your Prophet and accept Islam as your religion.........


----------



## Lipush

*&#1488;&#1497;&#1503; &#1488;&#1500;&#1493;&#1492;&#1497;&#1501; &#1502;&#1500;&#1489;&#1491; &#1492;' &#1493;&#1502;&#1513;&#1492; &#1512;&#1489;&#1497;&#1504;&#1493; &#1492;&#1493;&#1488; &#1513;&#1500;&#1497;&#1495;&#1493;​*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

BecauseIKnow said:


> ROFLMAO. Why aren't you busy telling the Jews, Buddhists, Atheists and Agnostics to come to God? Why is it only the Muslims? Yeah I'm sure you care about everyone else. Nice try Muslim Hater. And what a great way to get me reading the Bible. Ha Ha Ha! You're so amusing. PS, I've read Arabic bible and I respect christians, that being said Islam is going from the first two Revelations to the last one. Reading a Bible isn't meant to change my views or my religion. I'm happy with my religion and I saw many inconsistencies in the Bible.
> 
> That being said, you continue to demonstrate how unreal you are.



If you respected Christians you'd apologise for Islam and then cancel your membership.  Your religion is responsible for the shedding of more Christian and Jewish blood than any other religion in history.  You people left the Catholic church in the dust eons ago... 

Wake up.  - Jeremiah


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Jeremiah said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO. Why aren't you busy telling the Jews, Buddhists, Atheists and Agnostics to come to God? Why is it only the Muslims? Yeah I'm sure you care about everyone else. Nice try Muslim Hater. And what a great way to get me reading the Bible. Ha Ha Ha! You're so amusing. PS, I've read Arabic bible and I respect christians, that being said Islam is going from the first two Revelations to the last one. Reading a Bible isn't meant to change my views or my religion. I'm happy with my religion and I saw many inconsistencies in the Bible.
> 
> That being said, you continue to demonstrate how unreal you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you respected Christians you'd apologise for Islam and then cancel your membership.  Your religion is responsible for the shedding of more Christian and Jewish blood than any other religion in history.  You people left the Catholic church in the dust eons ago...
> 
> Wake up.  - Jeremiah
Click to expand...


I speak facts. You'd leave your typical statements with no truth to them and quit listening to your priest at Church who does so just to keep Christianity alive because they are losing many followers here in America. Lots of my Christian friends have felt such confusion with Christianity. That being said, I'm pretty sure Christianity is the single most responsible religion for the persecution of Jews. Do you want to remind you of such instances in history? While I don't agree with how every single one was framed. It's still funny of you though.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are blind, Bik.  Face it.  Leave Islam and start reading the bible - keep reading until you are saved - best advice I can give you.  - Jeremiah
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah, I am formally extending you an invitation to take Muhammad as your Prophet and accept Islam as your religion.........
Click to expand...


Hell will freeze over first.  I would never bow down to your moon god.  You people are idolaters.  You have no salvation in Islam.  You must leave it and come to Christ to obtain the mercy of God and enter heaven.  Otherwise there is no hope for you.  Sorry.

  - Jeremiah


----------



## BecauseIKnow

You idiot you live in the best peace and security here in America and yet you're trying to frame yourself as some kind of victim? Do you ever thank God for what he gave you? 

I love how you make it as if Muslims are the aggressors when they've dealt in the past twenty years with plenty of invasions, dictators, civil conflicts and they live in poverty. The problem with you is you aren't looking at what's happening to other people besides the Christians. The Muslims have dealt with enough. They are dealing with another President in Syria who is trying to destroy Syria. 

You don't know what tough times are. You've never experienced such events in the Middle East as the Muslims have.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

BecauseIKnow said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO. Why aren't you busy telling the Jews, Buddhists, Atheists and Agnostics to come to God? Why is it only the Muslims? Yeah I'm sure you care about everyone else. Nice try Muslim Hater. And what a great way to get me reading the Bible. Ha Ha Ha! You're so amusing. PS, I've read Arabic bible and I respect christians, that being said Islam is going from the first two Revelations to the last one. Reading a Bible isn't meant to change my views or my religion. I'm happy with my religion and I saw many inconsistencies in the Bible.
> 
> That being said, you continue to demonstrate how unreal you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you respected Christians you'd apologise for Islam and then cancel your membership.  Your religion is responsible for the shedding of more Christian and Jewish blood than any other religion in history.  You people left the Catholic church in the dust eons ago...
> 
> Wake up.  - Jeremiah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I speak facts. You'd leave your typical statements with no truth to them and quit listening to your priest at Church who does so just to keep Christianity alive because they are losing many followers here in America. Lots of my Christian friends have felt such confusion with Christianity. That being said, I'm pretty sure Christianity is the single most responsible religion for the persecution of Jews. Do you want to remind you of such instances in history? While I don't agree with how every single one was framed. It's still funny of you though.
Click to expand...


Facts?  What facts?  You don't even know that your own religion teaches you to lie obviously.  Does Al Takeyya ring a bell for ya?   G-d does not teach man to lie.  That is satan you've got on the throne of your heart there.  Wake up, Bik.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

^^^

Triple facepalm.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

BecauseIKnow said:


> You idiot you live in the best peace and security here in America and yet you're trying to frame yourself as some kind of victim? Do you ever thank God for what he gave you?
> 
> I love how you make it as if Muslims are the aggressors when they've dealt in the past twenty years with plenty of invasions, dictators, civil conflicts and they live in poverty. The problem with you is you aren't looking at what's happening to other people besides the Christians. The Muslims have dealt with enough. They are dealing with another President in Syria who is trying to destroy Syria.
> 
> You don't know what tough times are. You've never experienced such events in the Middle East as the Muslims have.



You brought it upon yourselves.  The way of the transgressor is hard.  The bible says so.


----------



## Sunni Man

Jeremiah said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are blind, Bik.  Face it.  Leave Islam and start reading the bible - keep reading until you are saved - best advice I can give you.  - Jeremiah
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah, I am formally extending you an invitation to take Muhammad as your Prophet and accept Islam as your religion.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell will freeze over first.  I would never bow down to your moon god.  You people are idolaters.  You have no salvation in Islam.  You must leave it and come to Christ to obtain the mercy of God and enter heaven.  Otherwise there is no hope for you.  Sorry.
Click to expand...

We both worship the same god........Jehovah/Allah

Beware that you reject Islam at your own peril.

I have done my part and extended the invitation.

The rest is up to you..........


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Of course I realize I am blessed.  I am christian and I live in a Christian nation that blesses Israel.  All nations who bless Israel shall be blessed.  That is why yours are not, BIK.  They don't bless Israel and then they find themselves under curses and a hard life.  Guess those giant rats and locusts are a sign afterall, eh?  Wake up, Bik. Jesus Loves you.  Time to come out of that and give your life to Christ, let him make something meaningful out of your life.  Why not?  - Jeremiah


----------



## BecauseIKnow

LOL. What do you mean by blessed? Having a secular society is completely against Christianity. More and more Western nations are increasing with non believers and I hardly think that means you are blessed. Even israel is starting to see people who don't believe in religion and they have strip clubs, gays, nude beaches, mafia gangs, etc.. Blessed is the oppressed.


----------



## Maryland

BecauseIKnow said:


> LOL. What do you mean by blessed? Having a secular society is completely against Christianity. More and more Western nations are increasing with non believers and I hardly think that means you are blessed. Even israel is starting to see people who don't believe in religion and they have strip clubs, gays, nude beaches, mafia gangs, etc.. Blessed is the oppressed.



Most of Israelis are secular.  Now, you know, dummy


----------



## Lipush

Wow.

That's the most stupid converstation EVER.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Lipush said:


> Wow.
> 
> That's the most stupid converstation EVER.



Thank Jeremiah for that. What you should've said was this was the stupidest thread ever created.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> That's the most stupid converstation EVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank Jeremiah for that. What you should've said was this was the stupidest thread ever created.
Click to expand...


Oh Contraire, Monfrair!  Not a chance.  You own this one!  I agree with Lipush.  Very dumb conversation.


----------



## sealadaigh

Jeremiah said:


> I bless those who bless thee and curse those who curse thee.
> 
> - G-d



god damn thee. go fook thyself.


----------



## Hossfly

reabhloideach said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bless those who bless thee and curse those who curse thee.
> 
> - G-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> god damn thee. go fook thyself.
Click to expand...

Roll over and go back to sleep,bogtrotter.


----------



## Hossfly

reabhloideach said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bless those who bless thee and curse those who curse thee.
> 
> - G-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> god damn thee. go fook thyself.
Click to expand...

Why do you have a problem with her since this is only a forum and yet you have no problem with anything derogatory other posters have said about the Jews?   Moreover, you don't seem to have any problem with the real world where your friends are busy killing Catholics?  Maybe we should say with regard to the suggestion he is giving the poster Jeremiah -- if Seal could he gladly would, but he can't so he wouldn't.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Hossfly said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bless those who bless thee and curse those who curse thee.
> 
> - G-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> god damn thee. go fook thyself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you have a problem with her since this is only a forum and yet you have no problem with anything derogatory other posters have said about the Jews?   Moreover, you don't seem to have any problem with the real world where your friends are busy killing Catholics?  Maybe we should say with regard to the suggestion he is giving the poster Jeremiah -- if Seal could he gladly would, but he can't so he wouldn't.
Click to expand...


thanks, Hoss.


----------



## Maryland

Jeremiah said:


> Giant Mutant Rats have decended upon Iran, Locusts invading Egypt, things are not looking too good for the children of Islam.  Think maybe they need to leave Israel and the rest of the World alone?  Sounds like a message from G-d to me!!  - Jeremiah
> 
> Tehran Rats: Iran Reportedly Battles Giant 'Mutant' Rodents With Snipers (PHOTO)
> Iran, Animals In The News, Giant Rats Iran, Giant Rats Tehran, Iran Giant Rats, Iran Mutant Rats, Iran News, Iran Rat Photo, Iran Rats, Iranian Rats, Mutant Rats, Mutant Rats In Iran, Mutant Rats Iran, Mutant Rats Tehran, Tehran Giant Rats, Tehran Mutant Rats, Tehran Rat Photo, Tehran Rats, Tehran Rats Snipers, Weird News
> 
> 
> Too bad Iran can't Photoshop its way out of this problem.
> 
> 
> Although Tehran has had a decades-long struggle with rats, its rodent problem seems to have grown to epic proportions as of late. Giant rats that have been flushed out of their nests by melting snow are the focus of a renewed extermination effort in the Iranian capital, according to several reports.
> 
> Some of the rodents reportedly weigh as much as 11 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIBLICAL: 30 Million Locusts Descend On Egypt - Newser | Headline News Summaries, World News, and Breaking News



If the rats said they were Twelvers awaiting the coming of the mahdi, that would be a definite indication they are Mullahs 

Do we know if any of the rats were short and wearing a badly fitting suit, because, that would likely make it Ajad


----------



## Lipush

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> That's the most stupid converstation EVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank Jeremiah for that. What you should've said was this was the stupidest thread ever created.
Click to expand...


He was obviously trying to rub your nose in it (I suddenly wonder where this expression comes from..... Eeeeesh)

There, Jeremiah, don't provoke, poor thing....

Anyway, in a world where you both are fighting over which religion is better (Islam of Christianity), being Jewish is the next cool thing

Anyway, now, shake hands, you're both being silly.

What about the rats, again?


----------



## Jos

LOL your "Rat sniper" is using a 7.62 L1A1 Self-Loading Rifle
Which would go through the rat, ricochet, and go another mile 

Hold the rat closer to the camera to make it look bigger, is an old fisherman's trick


----------



## High_Gravity

Jos said:


> LOL your "Rat sniper" is using a 7.62 L1A1 Self-Loading Rifle
> Which would go through the rat, ricochet, and go another mile
> 
> Hold the rat closer to the camera to make it look bigger, is an old fisherman's trick



That thing is HUGE.


----------



## Roudy

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are blind, Bik.  Face it.  Leave Islam and start reading the bible - keep reading until you are saved - best advice I can give you.  - Jeremiah
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah, I am formally extending you an invitation to take Muhammad as your Prophet and accept Islam as your religion.........
Click to expand...

I heard you have to go to prison and change your name to Mohammad before you are considered eligible for conversion to Islam. And if you commit two felonies then they give you lifetime honorary membership to Club Islam.


----------



## Roudy

Jos said:


> LOL your "Rat sniper" is using a 7.62 L1A1 Self-Loading Rifle
> Which would go through the rat, ricochet, and go another mile
> 
> Hold the rat closer to the camera to make it look bigger, is an old fisherman's trick


^^^^

Wake up Jos!  Wake up!  Beedar sho!


----------



## longknife

Jos said:


> LOL your "Rat sniper" is using a 7.62 L1A1 Self-Loading Rifle
> Which would go through the rat, ricochet, and go another mile
> 
> Hold the rat closer to the camera to make it look bigger, is an old fisherman's trick



Ohmahgawd - yummy!!!


----------



## Jos

Giant Monster Rat Found In Bronx Foot Locker

Read more: Giant Rat Found In Bronx Footlocker | Global Grind


----------



## longknife

Jos said:


> Giant Monster Rat Found In Bronx Foot Locker
> 
> Read more: Giant Rat Found In Bronx Footlocker | Global Grind



My goodness. Look at all that protein.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Jos said:


> Giant Monster Rat Found In Bronx Foot Locker
> 
> Read more: Giant Rat Found In Bronx Footlocker | Global Grind



Right.  The rats in Iran are even larger and it wouldn't be news to find one in a footlocker as they are scramling through the govt. halls of Tehran, down the streets, up the walls, everywhere at this writing - they have snipers mounted to shoot them they are spreading throughout the region so quickly.  It is being called a plague, JOS.  So whereas finding one of these rats would be a shock on the front page of NY Times if found in Mayor Bloombergs office - in Tehran - no one would even blink because they are EVERYWHERE.  Got it?  - Jeremiah


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

longknife said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giant Monster Rat Found In Bronx Foot Locker
> 
> Read more: Giant Rat Found In Bronx Footlocker | Global Grind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness. Look at all that protein.
Click to expand...


I don't think Iranians eat rats though.


----------



## High_Gravity

Jos said:


> Giant Monster Rat Found In Bronx Foot Locker
> 
> Read more: Giant Rat Found In Bronx Footlocker | Global Grind



Sweet Jesus!


----------



## Jos

Bar B Q ready?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Is that Tehran?


----------



## toastman

Jos said:


> Giant Monster Rat Found In Bronx Foot Locker
> 
> Read more: Giant Rat Found In Bronx Footlocker | Global Grind



What. The. Fuck !


----------



## Jos

Jeremiah said:


> Is that Tehran?


I think it's somewhere in Poland


----------



## Sunni Man

Jeremiah said:


> Is that Tehran?


Nope, it's actually in Tel Aviv........


----------



## High_Gravity

Jos said:


> Bar B Q ready?



Thats disgusting I think I'm going to throw up.


----------



## Roudy

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Tehran?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it's actually in Tel Aviv........
Click to expand...

Mecca, to be exact.  Jumped right out from under that black rock.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

toastman said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giant Monster Rat Found In Bronx Foot Locker
> 
> Read more: Giant Rat Found In Bronx Footlocker | Global Grind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What. The. Fuck !
Click to expand...


Yes, take a good look at that and imagine that running rampant all over Tehran and Achminijads palace.  Shades of Pharoah... I'd say he better let that Christian Pastor go!  How about you?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

You did hear about the plague of 30 million locusts bearing down upon Egypt didn't you?


----------



## Lipush

Jos said:


> Bar B Q ready?



Yuck.

Who EATS that?

gross!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

jos said:


> jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> is that tehran?
> 
> 
> 
> i think it's somewhere in poland
Click to expand...


capitol of iran, dude.   Tel aviv is rat free.  G-d is good - jeremiah


----------



## Jos

Jeremiah said:


> jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> is that tehran?
> 
> 
> 
> i think it's somewhere in poland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> capitol of iran, dude.   Tel aviv is rat free.  G-d is good - jeremiah
Click to expand...




> Even well-kept, reputable neighborhoods did not escape the epidemic. Nehama, a resident of Jerusalem's Yefe Nof neighborhood, said that
> she has been struggling with the rodents for over a year. She talked to her neighbors who also complained about it, indicating that the infestation is all over the neighborhood.
> 
> 
> "It was a nightmare. For a year I wouldnt dare open the windows, even in the summer. The smell of urine and feces was unbearable. They used to come into the house through the sewer, or the trees, windows, and the suspended cables. It took me a while to get rid of them and the damages were huge," she said.
> 
> 
> Itzik Avraham from the marketplace's vendors committee has three traps and three different kinds of poison.
> 
> 
> "You can see them at night roaming the yards, *each one as big as a cat*.


Jerusalem infested with rats - Israel News, Ynetnews


----------



## High_Gravity

Are rats going to inherit the earth?


----------



## Jos

High_Gravity said:


> Are rats going to inherit the earth?



They already have Hollywood and congress


----------



## High_Gravity

Jos said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are rats going to inherit the earth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They already have Hollywood and congress
Click to expand...


When humans are dead and gone, the rats will still be here. They will evolve and take over.


----------



## Jos

Yea, but some of them ate the contents of the condoms I have flushed, and will have my genes,
King Rat


----------



## High_Gravity

Jos said:


> Yea, but some of them ate the contents of the condoms I have flushed, and will have my genes,
> King Rat



After the nuclear fall out rats will start to evolve into humans after eating our nuclear waste contaminated flesh.






This process will take generations though.


----------



## irosie91

Jeremiah said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO. Why aren't you busy telling the Jews, Buddhists, Atheists and Agnostics to come to God? Why is it only the Muslims? Yeah I'm sure you care about everyone else. Nice try Muslim Hater. And what a great way to get me reading the Bible. Ha Ha Ha! You're so amusing. PS, I've read Arabic bible and I respect christians, that being said Islam is going from the first two Revelations to the last one. Reading a Bible isn't meant to change my views or my religion. I'm happy with my religion and I saw many inconsistencies in the Bible.
> 
> That being said, you continue to demonstrate how unreal you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you respected Christians you'd apologise for Islam and then cancel your membership.  Your religion is responsible for the shedding of more Christian and Jewish blood than any other religion in history.  You people left the Catholic church in the dust eons ago...
> 
> Wake up.  - Jeremiah
Click to expand...


Jeremiah----do not diss the hindus----an estimated  150 million in 
the first   100 years of the moghul empire


----------



## irosie91

PS   almost comprehensive   genocide on  zoroastrians


----------



## irosie91

High_Gravity said:


> Are rats going to inherit the earth?



only the meek rats------never met a meek rat......  there must 
be some----maybe they are so shy they hide?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

LOL!  That was funny, Rosie.  Good one.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

​


High_Gravity said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are rats going to inherit the earth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They already have Hollywood and congress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When humans are dead and gone, the rats will still be here. They will evolve and take over.
Click to expand...


Yikes.  Looks like one of those mutant rats in Iran.  I wonder if the rats became mutant from eating the nuclear materials they claim they don't have?  Any ideas on mutations?  Scientists?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah, I am formally extending you an invitation to take Muhammad as your Prophet and accept Islam as your religion.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell will freeze over first.  I would never bow down to your moon god.  You people are idolaters.  You have no salvation in Islam.  You must leave it and come to Christ to obtain the mercy of God and enter heaven.  Otherwise there is no hope for you.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We both worship the same god........Jehovah/Allah
> 
> Beware that you reject Islam at your own peril.
> 
> I have done my part and extended the invitation.
> 
> The rest is up to you..........
Click to expand...


Wrong.   I worship the G-d of Israel not your moon god.  Thanks for the concern but I'll take my chances.  I've read the end of the Book and my G-d wins.  

I'm staying with my G-d.  

 - Jeremiah


----------



## Sunni Man

Jeremiah said:


> Tel aviv is rat free.  G-d is good - jeremiah


* 
IDF faces rat attack*

"It's terrible. They swarm the offices, the bedrooms, the dinning hall and the sewage system," one soldier at the base said. The troops have complained to various officials, both military and civilian, but the subsequent war on the rats  which included extermination efforts and traps set up through the base  failed to resolve the problem.

"The efforts didn't work and the rats roam freely around us. We're so scared that we can't sleep at night," one soldier said, adding: "Nobody treats us seriously."

The affair made it all the way to the Knesset, where a session was held to discuss the problem. Home Front Minister Matan Vilnai addressed the issue, nothing that "anyone familiar with the problem, and to my regret I'm familiar with it myself, knows that contending with rats is far from being a simple endeavor."

"You think you solved the problem, and then it reappears," Vilnai concluded.

IDF faces rat attack - Israel News, Ynetnews


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tel aviv is rat free.  G-d is good - jeremiah
> 
> 
> 
> *
> IDF faces rat attack*
> 
> "It's terrible. They swarm the offices, the bedrooms, the dinning hall and the sewage system," one soldier at the base said. The troops have complained to various officials, both military and civilian, but the subsequent war on the rats  which included extermination efforts and traps set up through the base  failed to resolve the problem.
> 
> "The efforts didn't work and the rats roam freely around us. We're so scared that we can't sleep at night," one soldier said, adding: "Nobody treats us seriously."
> 
> The affair made it all the way to the Knesset, where a session was held to discuss the problem. Home Front Minister Matan Vilnai addressed the issue, nothing that "anyone familiar with the problem, and to my regret I'm familiar with it myself, knows that contending with rats is far from being a simple endeavor."
> 
> "You think you solved the problem, and then it reappears," Vilnai concluded.
> 
> IDF faces rat attack - Israel News, Ynetnews
Click to expand...


They are not giant mutant rats like Tehran has and they are not sending snipers out to get rid of them.  Apples and oranges, Sunni Man.  Apples and Oranges...  - J.


----------



## Lipush

High_Gravity said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are rats going to inherit the earth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They already have Hollywood and congress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When humans are dead and gone, the rats will still be here. They will evolve and take over.
Click to expand...


Where are his ears?


----------



## irosie91

Lipush said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> They already have Hollywood and congress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When humans are dead and gone, the rats will still be here. They will evolve and take over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are his ears?
Click to expand...



  his ears are no big deal----look at those LEGS---he looks like 
  he should be wearing shoes and socks---------artistic license---
  it is  ALL SYMBOLISM  ------of something


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

irosie91 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> When humans are dead and gone, the rats will still be here. They will evolve and take over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are his ears?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> his ears are no big deal----look at those LEGS---he looks like
> he should be wearing shoes and socks---------artistic license---
> it is  ALL SYMBOLISM  ------of something
Click to expand...


No, he is a Mutant Giant Rat and mutated from the nuclear experiments down below the earth inside Iran obviously.  You can tell !!   - Jeremiah


----------



## Coyote

A Rodent Of Unusual Size!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Coyote said:


> A Rodent Of Unusual Size!



Yikes!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coyote

Jeremiah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Rodent Of Unusual Size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Whoever picked that rat picture out picked the perfect Mutant Iranian Rat!  Perfecto!


----------



## waltky

Rats!...




*Leptospirosis kills one and strikes two others in New York*
_Wed, 15 Feb 2017 - Each patient suffered acute kidney and liver failure, as officials scramble to cull rat populations._


> One person has died and two others have been stricken by an outbreak of leptospirosis - a rare bacterial infection commonly spread by rat urine.  New York City health officials have identified the cases - all on one city block in the Bronx.  Each of the three patients was admitted to hospital severely ill with acute kidney and liver failure.  City officials say the cases, occurring in the past two months, are the first such concentrated cluster.  "This illness can be serious but is treatable with readily available antibiotics," said the Department of Health and Mental Hygiene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rats are a common sight in New York City, but disease outbreaks are rare​
> One patient died from the infection, but the other two survived and have been released from hospital.  From 2006-16, 26 cases of leptospirosis were reported in the city, the New York Times reports.  All but one of the victims were men.  During the same period, the Bronx saw the highest number of cases with eight in total.  Officials have taken "immediate measures" to reduce the rat population in the area and are seeking to educate nearby tenants about safety precautions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leptospriosis (also called Weil's disease) is spread through rat or animal fluids, and can enter the human body through small cuts in the skin or through the eyes, nose and mouth.  Symptoms include fever, nausea, muscle aches, vomiting, and diarrhoea.  City residents are advised to avoid rat-prone areas, and to always wear shoes while taking rubbish to their apartment building's refuse compactor room.
> 
> Leptospirosis kills one and strikes two others in New York - BBC News


----------



## irosie91

most leptospira infections are relatively mild. ----but then again---that is true
of the polio virus


----------



## Unkotare

toastman said:


> New York has always had rat problems. One time I saw one next to the subway that was the size of a kitten !



They elected one mayor.


----------



## irosie91

Unkotare said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> New York has always had rat problems. One time I saw one next to the subway that was the size of a kitten !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They elected one mayor.
Click to expand...


lone ago----during my working years-----if I traveled home on the NY subways-----any time after  6 pm--------the kitten sized rats could be seen partying in the
hundreds on the train tracks


----------



## Ropey

> Tehrans Mutant Rat Invasion



Ahmadinejad's back in Tehran?


----------



## irosie91

Ropey said:


> Tehrans Mutant Rat Invasion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahmadinejad's back in Tehran?
Click to expand...


wasn't the deformed little ferret in trouble with the Ayatoilets?


----------



## Ropey

Yeah, there's so many mutant rats down there.


----------



## dani67

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Giant Mutant Rats have decended upon Iran, Locusts invading Egypt, things are not looking too good for the children of Islam.  Think maybe they need to leave Israel and the rest of the World alone?  Sounds like a message from G-d to me!!  - Jeremiah
> 
> Tehran Rats: Iran Reportedly Battles Giant 'Mutant' Rodents With Snipers (PHOTO)
> Iran, Animals In The News, Giant Rats Iran, Giant Rats Tehran, Iran Giant Rats, Iran Mutant Rats, Iran News, Iran Rat Photo, Iran Rats, Iranian Rats, Mutant Rats, Mutant Rats In Iran, Mutant Rats Iran, Mutant Rats Tehran, Tehran Giant Rats, Tehran Mutant Rats, Tehran Rat Photo, Tehran Rats, Tehran Rats Snipers, Weird News
> 
> 
> Too bad Iran can't Photoshop its way out of this problem.
> 
> 
> Although Tehran has had a decades-long struggle with rats, its rodent problem seems to have grown to epic proportions as of late. Giant rats that have been flushed out of their nests by melting snow are the focus of a renewed extermination effort in the Iranian capital, according to several reports.
> 
> Some of the rodents reportedly weigh as much as 11 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIBLICAL: 30 Million Locusts Descend On Egypt - Newser | Headline News Summaries, World News, and Breaking News



we have enough  cats in tehran street


----------



## irosie91

dani67 said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giant Mutant Rats have decended upon Iran, Locusts invading Egypt, things are not looking too good for the children of Islam.  Think maybe they need to leave Israel and the rest of the World alone?  Sounds like a message from G-d to me!!  - Jeremiah
> 
> Tehran Rats: Iran Reportedly Battles Giant 'Mutant' Rodents With Snipers (PHOTO)
> Iran, Animals In The News, Giant Rats Iran, Giant Rats Tehran, Iran Giant Rats, Iran Mutant Rats, Iran News, Iran Rat Photo, Iran Rats, Iranian Rats, Mutant Rats, Mutant Rats In Iran, Mutant Rats Iran, Mutant Rats Tehran, Tehran Giant Rats, Tehran Mutant Rats, Tehran Rat Photo, Tehran Rats, Tehran Rats Snipers, Weird News
> 
> 
> Too bad Iran can't Photoshop its way out of this problem.
> 
> 
> Although Tehran has had a decades-long struggle with rats, its rodent problem seems to have grown to epic proportions as of late. Giant rats that have been flushed out of their nests by melting snow are the focus of a renewed extermination effort in the Iranian capital, according to several reports.
> 
> Some of the rodents reportedly weigh as much as 11 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIBLICAL: 30 Million Locusts Descend On Egypt - Newser | Headline News Summaries, World News, and Breaking News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we have enough  cats in tehran street
Click to expand...


populations grow based on available food<<<< basic fact


----------



## dani67

irosie91 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giant Mutant Rats have decended upon Iran, Locusts invading Egypt, things are not looking too good for the children of Islam.  Think maybe they need to leave Israel and the rest of the World alone?  Sounds like a message from G-d to me!!  - Jeremiah
> 
> Tehran Rats: Iran Reportedly Battles Giant 'Mutant' Rodents With Snipers (PHOTO)
> Iran, Animals In The News, Giant Rats Iran, Giant Rats Tehran, Iran Giant Rats, Iran Mutant Rats, Iran News, Iran Rat Photo, Iran Rats, Iranian Rats, Mutant Rats, Mutant Rats In Iran, Mutant Rats Iran, Mutant Rats Tehran, Tehran Giant Rats, Tehran Mutant Rats, Tehran Rat Photo, Tehran Rats, Tehran Rats Snipers, Weird News
> 
> 
> Too bad Iran can't Photoshop its way out of this problem.
> 
> 
> Although Tehran has had a decades-long struggle with rats, its rodent problem seems to have grown to epic proportions as of late. Giant rats that have been flushed out of their nests by melting snow are the focus of a renewed extermination effort in the Iranian capital, according to several reports.
> 
> Some of the rodents reportedly weigh as much as 11 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIBLICAL: 30 Million Locusts Descend On Egypt - Newser | Headline News Summaries, World News, and Breaking News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we have enough  cats in tehran street
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> populations grow based on available food<<<< basic fact
Click to expand...

*tehran Waste container have enough food for them *


----------



## irosie91

dani67 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giant Mutant Rats have decended upon Iran, Locusts invading Egypt, things are not looking too good for the children of Islam.  Think maybe they need to leave Israel and the rest of the World alone?  Sounds like a message from G-d to me!!  - Jeremiah
> 
> Tehran Rats: Iran Reportedly Battles Giant 'Mutant' Rodents With Snipers (PHOTO)
> Iran, Animals In The News, Giant Rats Iran, Giant Rats Tehran, Iran Giant Rats, Iran Mutant Rats, Iran News, Iran Rat Photo, Iran Rats, Iranian Rats, Mutant Rats, Mutant Rats In Iran, Mutant Rats Iran, Mutant Rats Tehran, Tehran Giant Rats, Tehran Mutant Rats, Tehran Rat Photo, Tehran Rats, Tehran Rats Snipers, Weird News
> 
> 
> Too bad Iran can't Photoshop its way out of this problem.
> 
> 
> Although Tehran has had a decades-long struggle with rats, its rodent problem seems to have grown to epic proportions as of late. Giant rats that have been flushed out of their nests by melting snow are the focus of a renewed extermination effort in the Iranian capital, according to several reports.
> 
> Some of the rodents reportedly weigh as much as 11 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIBLICAL: 30 Million Locusts Descend On Egypt - Newser | Headline News Summaries, World News, and Breaking News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we have enough  cats in tehran street
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> populations grow based on available food<<<< basic fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *tehran Waste container have enough food for them *
Click to expand...


the people of Teheran keep their waste OPENED TO INVITE RATS?


----------



## dani67

Ropey said:


> Tehrans Mutant Rat Invasion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahmadinejad's back in Tehran?
Click to expand...

.yes 
he support this guy in next election


----------



## irosie91

dani67 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehrans Mutant Rat Invasion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahmadinejad's back in Tehran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .yes
> he support this guy in next election
Click to expand...


he looks like a ferret too


----------



## dani67

irosie91 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giant Mutant Rats have decended upon Iran, Locusts invading Egypt, things are not looking too good for the children of Islam.  Think maybe they need to leave Israel and the rest of the World alone?  Sounds like a message from G-d to me!!  - Jeremiah
> 
> Tehran Rats: Iran Reportedly Battles Giant 'Mutant' Rodents With Snipers (PHOTO)
> Iran, Animals In The News, Giant Rats Iran, Giant Rats Tehran, Iran Giant Rats, Iran Mutant Rats, Iran News, Iran Rat Photo, Iran Rats, Iranian Rats, Mutant Rats, Mutant Rats In Iran, Mutant Rats Iran, Mutant Rats Tehran, Tehran Giant Rats, Tehran Mutant Rats, Tehran Rat Photo, Tehran Rats, Tehran Rats Snipers, Weird News
> 
> 
> Too bad Iran can't Photoshop its way out of this problem.
> 
> 
> Although Tehran has had a decades-long struggle with rats, its rodent problem seems to have grown to epic proportions as of late. Giant rats that have been flushed out of their nests by melting snow are the focus of a renewed extermination effort in the Iranian capital, according to several reports.
> 
> Some of the rodents reportedly weigh as much as 11 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIBLICAL: 30 Million Locusts Descend On Egypt - Newser | Headline News Summaries, World News, and Breaking News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we have enough  cats in tehran street
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> populations grow based on available food<<<< basic fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *tehran Waste container have enough food for them *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the people of Teheran keep their waste OPENED TO INVITE RATS?
Click to expand...

jew?


----------



## dani67

irosie91 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehrans Mutant Rat Invasion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahmadinejad's back in Tehran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .yes
> he support this guy in next election
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he looks like a ferret too
Click to expand...

same shit


----------



## irosie91

dani67 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehrans Mutant Rat Invasion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahmadinejad's back in Tehran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .yes
> he support this guy in next election
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he looks like a ferret too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> same shit
Click to expand...

PROBABLY


----------



## dani67

irosie91 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehrans Mutant Rat Invasion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahmadinejad's back in Tehran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .yes
> he support this guy in next election
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he looks like a ferret too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> same shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PROBABLY
Click to expand...







middle is mashayi . ahmadinejad strategist.
khamenei and ahmadinejad had fight because of him . 
do you know why ?


----------



## Roudy

dani67 said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giant Mutant Rats have decended upon Iran, Locusts invading Egypt, things are not looking too good for the children of Islam.  Think maybe they need to leave Israel and the rest of the World alone?  Sounds like a message from G-d to me!!  - Jeremiah
> 
> Tehran Rats: Iran Reportedly Battles Giant 'Mutant' Rodents With Snipers (PHOTO)
> Iran, Animals In The News, Giant Rats Iran, Giant Rats Tehran, Iran Giant Rats, Iran Mutant Rats, Iran News, Iran Rat Photo, Iran Rats, Iranian Rats, Mutant Rats, Mutant Rats In Iran, Mutant Rats Iran, Mutant Rats Tehran, Tehran Giant Rats, Tehran Mutant Rats, Tehran Rat Photo, Tehran Rats, Tehran Rats Snipers, Weird News
> 
> 
> Too bad Iran can't Photoshop its way out of this problem.
> 
> 
> Although Tehran has had a decades-long struggle with rats, its rodent problem seems to have grown to epic proportions as of late. Giant rats that have been flushed out of their nests by melting snow are the focus of a renewed extermination effort in the Iranian capital, according to several reports.
> 
> Some of the rodents reportedly weigh as much as 11 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIBLICAL: 30 Million Locusts Descend On Egypt - Newser | Headline News Summaries, World News, and Breaking News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we have enough  cats in tehran street
Click to expand...

More power to the pussies!


----------



## dani67

Roudy said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giant Mutant Rats have decended upon Iran, Locusts invading Egypt, things are not looking too good for the children of Islam.  Think maybe they need to leave Israel and the rest of the World alone?  Sounds like a message from G-d to me!!  - Jeremiah
> 
> Tehran Rats: Iran Reportedly Battles Giant 'Mutant' Rodents With Snipers (PHOTO)
> Iran, Animals In The News, Giant Rats Iran, Giant Rats Tehran, Iran Giant Rats, Iran Mutant Rats, Iran News, Iran Rat Photo, Iran Rats, Iranian Rats, Mutant Rats, Mutant Rats In Iran, Mutant Rats Iran, Mutant Rats Tehran, Tehran Giant Rats, Tehran Mutant Rats, Tehran Rat Photo, Tehran Rats, Tehran Rats Snipers, Weird News
> 
> 
> Too bad Iran can't Photoshop its way out of this problem.
> 
> 
> Although Tehran has had a decades-long struggle with rats, its rodent problem seems to have grown to epic proportions as of late. Giant rats that have been flushed out of their nests by melting snow are the focus of a renewed extermination effort in the Iranian capital, according to several reports.
> 
> Some of the rodents reportedly weigh as much as 11 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIBLICAL: 30 Million Locusts Descend On Egypt - Newser | Headline News Summaries, World News, and Breaking News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we have enough  cats in tehran street
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More power to the pussies!
Click to expand...

happy new year


----------



## Roudy

Saleh No Mubarak.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> Saleh No Mubarak.



is that^^^    fartsie?   or people?     or Arabic??


----------



## dani67

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saleh No Mubarak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that^^^    fartsie?   or people?     or Arabic??
Click to expand...

persian.
but mubarak is arabic word too
sal=year
no=new
mobarak=happy


----------



## irosie91

dani67 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saleh No Mubarak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that^^^    fartsie?   or people?     or Arabic??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> persian.
> but mubarak is arabic word too
> sal=year
> no=new
> mobarak=happy
Click to expand...


thanks  ,  Dani-----its nice that an Iranian is WILLING to use an
Arabic word  .......  Iranians  I have encountered in the past
GRIMACED when hit with an Arabic word---or song and almost
vomited at the thought of Arabic cuisine


----------



## dani67

irosie91 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saleh No Mubarak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that^^^    fartsie?   or people?     or Arabic??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> persian.
> but mubarak is arabic word too
> sal=year
> no=new
> mobarak=happy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks  ,  Dani-----its nice that an Iranian is WILLING to use an
> Arabic word  .......  Iranians  I have encountered in the past
> GRIMACED when hit with an Arabic word---or song and almost
> vomited at the thought of Arabic cuisine
Click to expand...

sale no shadbash bad.  100 % persian
but sale no mobarak is easier than ..
. persian are lazy 
many iranian use merci for thank you . and merci  is french
IRAN: Official accuses Iranians of laziness
Iranians are lazier than the average people in the world.”


----------



## dani67

Some businessmen agree. Mostafa Bromandi, owner of a printing house, said: “My workers are lazy. Out of the eight hours I pay them, they only work two hours.... The more educated, the lazier. My accountant has a BA degree. He is the laziest white-collar worker.” 



A barber found such accusations a bit curious "On the one hand," he said, "the government complains that the holidays in Iran are the longest in the world. On the other hand .. when unrest was fomenting in Tehran in the postelection, the government announced more holidays." 



Maryam, a bookkeeper who wouldn’t give her last name, said: “Yes, Yegane is right. If we were _not_ suffering from social laziness we should have toppled this incompetent and inefficient government.”


----------



## irosie91

dani67 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saleh No Mubarak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that^^^    fartsie?   or people?     or Arabic??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> persian.
> but mubarak is arabic word too
> sal=year
> no=new
> mobarak=happy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks  ,  Dani-----its nice that an Iranian is WILLING to use an
> Arabic word  .......  Iranians  I have encountered in the past
> GRIMACED when hit with an Arabic word---or song and almost
> vomited at the thought of Arabic cuisine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sale no shadbash bad.  100 % persian
> but sale no mobarak is easier than ..
> . persian are lazy
> many iranian use merci for thank you . and merci  is french
> IRAN: Official accuses Iranians of laziness
> Iranians are lazier than the average people in the world.”
Click to expand...


MARYAM gets my vote-------MARYAM FOR PRESIDENT OF IRAN!!!!!!


----------

